# 02j mk2 swap axles



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm doing a aeb/02j swap in my mk2, have found about all the parts I need still deciding on axles, I heard 16v scirocco axles and hubs, jw, will corrado g60 axles work? Any input appreciated, also is g60 front mount braket right? I'm using all mk2 subframe and cross member 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Use later mk2 axles. 100mm. Same as corrado g60


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

ok i was jw since i saw that mk2 axles didnt work, unless this page is wrong, and it might be, any input? 

http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/ 

go to transmission page


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

That is def wrong. Your 02j needs 100mm bolt in cups


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> That is def wrong. Your 02j needs 100mm bolt in cups


 got em, lol so just pick up a set of axels for a mk2 100mm axles and it will fit in my current hubs, sounds like a plan


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Yup once you bolt the 100mm flanges to the tranny, all you need are the mk2 100m axels and it will work like a charm! My original axles are holding up well with the AEB spinning them :laugh:


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

I use 99 TDI's for the cups, and 92 16v GLI for the axles, if you need to order/source as it basically guarantees the right parts, as all the Late Mk3 TDI O2a's I have seen have the bolt in style diff just like the O2j's, and are guaranteed to be 100mm.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Minty-MkII said:


> Yup once you bolt the 100mm flanges to the tranny, all you need are the mk2 100m axels and it will work like a charm! My original axles are holding up well with the AEB spinning them :laugh:


wat water pump did u use? aeb or aba? and also crank pulley?

also is ur 1.8t gti black?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

depends on how you do water lines. usually use ABA (2 outlets + large for thermostat and lower hose) AEB has 1 outlet + larger. Crank pulley depends on accessories. I usually run ABF or ABA accessories. Can use ABA crank pulley machined. I think INA also sells spacers to work with MK4 1.8T pulley.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok I'm using all the coolant hosts from a mk4 I wrecked a while back will ABA pump work with that, the car has a ABA in it now so ill be using ABA accesories

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Also Wat exactly am I.machining on the pulley? 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Inside face to give proper spacing. Search aba/16v. Same concept


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok I see wat ur saying now, I have the majority of this swap figured out, just some of the small random hybrid stuff I gotta work out


----------

